# Foley Belsaw equipment



## jordan06 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello,
My name is Freddy. The reason why I joined this forum was to find out about this equipment I have inherited. See, my grandfather started his own business 27 years ago sharpening tools. I guess back then It could be a well paying business, but now the way things are so cheap, I know understand its a lost trade. I hope someone out there can help me understand whats this is worth and what it may need to get it running. These tools have been sitting for about 20 years in a garage, so I couldn't even tell you if they run. I do have pictures but not on me at this time. So here is what I have;

Foley Belsaw model 367 Carbide Grinder
Foley 314 Grinder
Foley 387 Filer
Foley 392 Automatic Power Setter
Foley 330 Power Setter
Foley United 398 Rotary Blade Grinder
Foley 308 Saw Chain Grinder

I have the orginal manuals, still intact. But, if anybody knows of anyone that has worked on these machines, or can tell me what they might need, please email me at, [email protected] , oh, and I live in Austin, Texas. Any info will help.

Thank you,
Freddy


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

eBay sales are a good place to start...watch them for a few weeks and you will see about every model number represented.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jordan06 said:


> These tools have been sitting for about 20 years in a garage, so I couldn't even tell you if they run.
> 
> Foley Belsaw model 367 Carbide Grinder:thumbsup:
> Foley 314 Grinder:confused1:
> ...


Freddy you're kind of in a pickle not knowing if they even run or not...old Foley "parts" are not easy to come by nor cheap. I run a sharpening shop and use old Foley Belsaw tools. I can give an example of a part I had to buy, like on your 387 filer there is a rubber wheel on the end of the motor shaft that touches a pulley and drives it. That is a standard item and I had to replace one on my retoother (thing that cut new teeth on a handsaw) It was over $30...almost the eBay price for the _whole machine_ now, even though it was $1200+ new. And you are right the heyday of the sharpener is over, it is a part time business/novelty at best, 20 years ago it could have been a lucrative business anywhere. To finish my thought on that expensive little part, it had to be replaced because the machine sat in storage and deteriorated...your deal it sounds like, so you can kinda figure the same to get them in working order (and so will any potential buyer)

You have a couple machines that if they run are worth a little bit. Joasis gave some advice and I will add to it. If you are an eBay member you can "advance search", scroll down a ways on that page and click the "completed listings". That shows you what things have _sold_ for in the past.

Again _if they run_ here are my thoughts. The 308 chain grinder is worth $100 any day. The saw filer and the power setters are not worth anything :no:. I see them sell for like $50. I have the same tools and I don't use them because in the real world customers want their saws hand set and hand filed. A "collector" may buy them, like I said before as novelty. I did a quick eBay search and found a 387 that looks very nice listed for a buy it now price of $100...I bet it does not sell for that :no:.

I recently sold a Foley Belsaw model 367 Carbide Grinder for $1200 (to Texas oddly enough), but it was in good working order and had a extras like wheels/measuring devices...it was set up, complete and ready to work. Your carbide grinding tools still hold some value.

I will have to do some research on the 314 and 398. I am just typing what I know off the top of my head here over my first cup of coffee.

A few last things. For the filer there should be a set of carrier bars and ratchets, they hold and advance the saw blade. Those work on the retoother/filler/setter machines. If you don't have the carriers/ratchets you don't have a machine that will even work...If you do have those they are worth far more if you have a complete set than the machines themselves (hard to believe but true)
And there is the "parts" I mentioned before. Stuff like abrasive wheels, small fixtures etc. again those are in most cases worth more than the machines. (and easy to ship should you have a buyer) If you have boxes of grinding wheels laying around don't overlook them, some are worth little/nothing but others for certain machines may be worth $20 each.

That was alot of typing not having a clue what you really have. But I do know a thing or 2 about these old machines you can give me a holler if you want.


----------



## jordan06 (Jan 19, 2009)

Daren, thanks for the advice. I will send you a message if I have anymore questions. It just sucks that my grandfather spent so much money on these machines and now there not worth anything. 







Daren said:


> Freddy you're kind of in a pickle not knowing if they even run or not...old Foley "parts" are not easy to come by nor cheap. I run a sharpening shop and use old Foley Belsaw tools. I can give an example of a part I had to buy, like on your 387 filer there is a rubber wheel on the end of the motor shaft that touches a pulley and drives it. That is a standard item and I had to replace one on my retoother (thing that cut new teeth on a handsaw) It was over $30...almost the eBay price for the _whole machine_ now, even though it was $1200+ new. And you are right the heyday of the sharpener is over, it is a part time business/novelty at best, 20 years ago it could have been a lucrative business anywhere. To finish my thought on that expensive little part, it had to be replaced because the machine sat in storage and deteriorated...your deal it sounds like, so you can kinda figure the same to get them in working order (and so will any potential buyer)
> 
> You have a couple machines that if they run are worth a little bit. Joasis gave some advice and I will add to it. If you are an eBay member you can "advance search", scroll down a ways on that page and click the "completed listings". That shows you what things have _sold_ for in the past.
> 
> ...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

jordan06 said:


> Hello,...
> I have the orginal manuals, still intact. But, if anybody knows of anyone that has worked on these machines, or can tell me what they might need, please email me at, [email protected] , oh, and I live in Austin, Texas. Any info will help. Thank you, Freddy


jordan06 Freddy Before you write off your inheritance as junk. Take a tip toe around the internet as research the brand name a little bit. You can start with www.owwm.com You may find they are worth keeping.


----------



## unclefester210 (Feb 28, 2010)

*any used equipment near pa*

hello everyone i used to have a small sharpening shop in western nc i moved back to pittsburgh pa and was thinking about taking it up as a hobby im far too busy with work to do it as a full time thing i was looking for maybe a 357 or 367 in good condition. I dont want to spend too much i might not even have time to do it


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Jordan:

When my dad died in 2003, I was faced with a similar predicament. My dad hand an entire set-up of FB sharpening equipment. Unfortunately, it all went with the estate auction, because no one in the family at the time had the resources or space or expertise to make use of the equipment. As a result, my mom and siblings took one right in the keuster because the auctioneer didn't know two sh!ts about the equipment he was selling. 

You may want to try this website: http://www.foley-belsaw.com/ and see if you can find out anything useful.

good luck
smitty


----------

